# HELP! Where is the started located on a '95 200sx SE-R



## JCheong04 (Jan 8, 2009)

:waving:

I've been looking in my engine bay and under the vehicle for 2 hours and I have no idea where the heck the starter is. I've read online it's under the air filter intake system, but I pulled the whole thing out and can't find it.

The car is a maual 5 speed transmission and the SR20DE. The searched the forum and couldn't find anything related.

Can anyone help help me with locating this thing?!?!


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

it'll look like this







. it *IS* below your air filter--actually it's more below your throttle body, but i'm assuming you probably don't know where that is either. There's a hole in the top side of the transmission bell housing. The Starter is bolted over that hole (you can't actually see the hole) but it engages directly to the engine's flywheel, throught the transmission. If you've been looking for a standalone starter, then you've been looking for the wrong thing. It _looks_ like it's part of the transmission, but you should recognize it from the shape in the pic above. Just look at the interface where the engine and transmission bolt together, and look for something that has a few wires coming out of it.

hope this helps.


----------



## JCheong04 (Jan 8, 2009)

alright thanks for the info... I'm at work now and will get a chance to look in a couple hours.


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

It is right under the back of the engine " in the dead middle" toward the end of the engine between it and the middle of the firewall"

very easy to change on the 95.


----------



## JCheong04 (Jan 8, 2009)

hmmm a different response, well I look in both places tomorrow.

thanks!



blkbird said:


> It is right under the back of the engine " in the dead middle" toward the end of the engine between it and the middle of the firewall"
> 
> very easy to change on the 95.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

bklbird could be right. I told you where it was in my 97. i figured it'd be in the same place in a 95.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the difference is GA16 manual to SR20 manual
Also the GA16 Auto is different to the GA Manual.
So the starter is in two places, one over the transmission towards the Air box 
OR under the intake, I found it a bitch to get at !!! (SR20 Manual)


----------

